# MIUI Build



## bennerv (Feb 9, 2013)

Is there a fascinate, showcase, or mesmerize build for MIUI where virtually everything is functional (data, mms, gps, etc) I want to use a MIUI rom and experiment with it, but from what I've seen the latest version doesn't work with data, or I just am not looking in the right places. Please leave a link where I can find the latest version


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

bennerv said:


> Is there a fascinate, showcase, or mesmerize build for MIUI where virtually everything is functional (data, mms, gps, etc) I want to use a MIUI rom and experiment with it, but from what I've seen the latest version doesn't work with data, or I just am not looking in the right places. Please leave a link where I can find the latest version


None that i know of ...


----------



## G6X (Jun 29, 2012)

Hmmm I wonder if you could use romkonverter from a fascinate ROM and switching a few things for miui to work

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## bennerv (Feb 9, 2013)

G6X said:


> Hmmm I wonder if you could use romkonverter from a fascinate ROM and switching a few things for miui to work
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


That's what my plan was gonna be, I'm on cellcom's network in Wisconsin so I was going to do that if data and everything else worked fine. The creator of romkonverter says that it will work for specific roms, there is some setting that makes it work and doesn't make it work so yeah.


----------



## G6X (Jun 29, 2012)

Bennerv hey check out xda for aviator ROM it's like miui here's a screenshot









Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## tkp83 (Dec 2, 2012)

bennerv said:


> That's what my plan was gonna be, I'm on cellcom's network in Wisconsin so I was going to do that if data and everything else worked fine. The creator of romkonverter says that it will work for specific roms, there is some setting that makes it work and doesn't make it work so yeah.


I tried romkonverter for my showcase I500 and all i got was a samsumg logo loop. sorry guys. i'm also on the hunt.


----------

